# What is up people?!



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

*What is up people?! I thought about sliding back in like the old school Niigata ninja I am but I like an entrance.*


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Ricky I hope alls well and hope to see you around once again.
D'Wyatt


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Ricky.


----------

